# [SOLVED] Skype AppCrash



## gertrude97 (May 27, 2011)

Running Vista Home Premium 6.0 (Build 6002:Service Pack 2).

Yesterday, in the middle of a chat, my Skype (version 5.3.0.113) crashed and subsequently caused a BSOD. I uninstalled the program, rebooted, then re-installed. Since then, I have been having the same problem, albeit without the BSOD (Thank heaven!). The crash message gives me the following:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: Skype.exe
Application Version: 5.3.0.113
Application Timestamp: 4dd67601
Fault Module Name: Skype.exe
Fault Module Version: 5.3.0.113
Fault Module Timestamp: 4dd67601
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 006ebe12
OS Version: 6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
Locale ID: 2057
Additional Information 1: 38b0
Additional Information 2: 9a0fb317fa4e51a0d01cd1375e96e5fb
Additional Information 3: a677
Additional Information 4: 67b9089ff4b3bdddca530ffa3788721e


Up until yesterday, everything worked fine. Now, as soon as I sign in, the crash happens. Skype shuts down more or less nicely and the machine runs normally.

Any suggestion as to what to do would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Skype AppCrash*

Check in with the Reliability Monitor - see what installed during the last 48 hours -
START | type *perfmon /rel*

Run system restore - choose a restore point > 48 hours old - 
START | type *rstrui*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## gertrude97 (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Skype AppCrash*

Hi,

Thanks for your quick reply.

I know I had installed Android SDK r11, jdk-6u25-windows-i586 and Eclipse SDK 3.6.2 on 25 May. As these were the only installations done, I subsequently uninstalled them, rebooted and tried Skype again, with no change.

I also have tried to do a system restore. It however failed for some unknown reason.


----------



## INmommyof1 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Skype AppCrash*

*Hi! I know I'm not Tech Support, but me and a few of my friends have also had this same problem for the past few days. I did exactly what Skype told me to, and I, nor my friends, have had the problem since. Heartbeat - check the life signs on Skype products go down to the 26th and follow the directions they provide. Hope I helped. *


----------



## gertrude97 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks!!! I followed your thread, and it works now. Really nice of Skype to publish it on the searchers though...:4-thatsba


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad you got this solved.

@ *INmommyof1* - that's 2 I owe you now! Thanks...


----------

